# Looking for Breeder in Atlanta Area



## snadella

This is my first post on this forum!! After some research based on our needs and family we decided a Havanese is probably the best dog we can get. I have 2 boys 9 and 8 and we live in a quiet neighborhood with lot of kids. I don't know anyone in our area who has a Havanese...so I was lost about where to get started....till I found this forum.

I did read through all the stickies on this forum regarding picking the right breeder etc., However, I can't find a breeder in Atlanta area( at least via internet)...Can anyone help? 

Thank you
Sunita


----------



## Beau's mom

I got Beau from _Noah's Little Ark_ in Chickamauga, GA. Looking back, there may have been some red flags I missed, but I got a great dog, he's healthy, and I just love him!!


----------



## snadella

I guess you got lucky!!! Have you heard of Windyhill Havanese or Noble World ? Both are in Georgia. I want to find someone close by so that I can meet the parents at least one time before we decide to choose that particular breeder...


----------



## snadella

BTW, beau is so cute...love the colors!!


----------



## Beau's mom

Not sure why you say I "got lucky." Duane was very straight forward, open and accommodating with me from the beginning -- and still is. I just love Beau! He's perfect to and for me. Any diversion from what should have been was mostly related to my impatience. Just an FYI.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beau's mom

Btw -- If I were to do it again, I would follow all the guidelines of what to avoid -- and then choose with my heart.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lfung5

Welcome!
You might want to read this thread,
http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=16008

It's a wealth of information. Good luck!


----------



## StarrLhasa

snadella said:


> Have you heard of Windyhill Havanese or Noble World ? Both are in Georgia. I want to find someone close by so that I can meet the parents at least one time before we decide to choose that particular breeder...


Windyhill and NobleGold both health test and show their dogs before breeding them. You can find the health results on the OFA website: www.offa.org

That's all I've got for you. The dogs are beautiful, and some of the pedigrees contain names of prominent show and breeding dogs.


----------



## TilliesMom

looks like your headed in the right direction!!!


----------



## windym300

I did read through all the stickies on this forum regarding picking the right breeder etc., However, I can't find a breeder in Atlanta area( at least via internet)...Can anyone help? 

I know quite a few in that area. Julie at Windy Hill is a sweetheart. Connie Lewis which is Nirvana Havanese is really great! She really does all the health testing, unlike some that just say they do, I won't name names. And she actually is currently actively showing her dogs. In the last month I have been to two shows with her. I just played with some pups she had at a show this past weekend. She has been doing it a long time and has great dogs. I think she is having problems with her website because it got a virus. I can get her info if you can't get it off of her website. . Let me know if you need any info.


----------



## snadella

Thanks Windym300!! that information was really helpful information. I just ched her website and I will contact her soon. Although we would love to have a puppy home as soon as possible, we have a family wedding that we will be attending early January in Texas. I would hate to leave a new puppy to go attend the wedding, so we are planning for late January early Feb. But I will get in touch with her and see if she has any upcoming litters. 

Sunita


----------



## krandall

snadella said:


> I guess you got lucky!!! Have you heard of Windyhill Havanese or Noble World ? Both are in Georgia. I want to find someone close by so that I can meet the parents at least one time before we decide to choose that particular breeder...


Do you mean Noble Gold? We have a forum member with one of their dogs, and she is lovely. (and a talented agility dog)

I'd stay away (F.A.R) away from Noah's Li'l Ark. Beau's mom got lucky, but they cut a lot of corners.


----------



## krandall

snadella said:


> Thanks Windym300!! that information was really helpful information. I just ched her website and I will contact her soon. Although we would love to have a puppy home as soon as possible, we have a family wedding that we will be attending early January in Texas. I would hate to leave a new puppy to go attend the wedding, so we are planning for late January early Feb. But I will get in touch with her and see if she has any upcoming litters.
> 
> Sunita


You might want to look a little further afield too. Many of us have travelled to find the right puppy, or waited a long time for the right breeder to have the right puppy. (or some of each!) I flew from Boston to NC for Kodi, and would do it again in a heartbeat. (When and if I get another puppy, it will be from the Kings) There are good breeders here in NE too, but none that I felt comfortable with who were going to have puppies in the time frame that I wanted. I wanted to get the pup at the beginning of the summer, since I don't work during the summer, and it would give me the time to get a good start on training.

I know there are several good breeders in NC, including Starborn, (I don't think Starborn is planning another litter until the spring) and I don't think that would be TOO far to travel for you, would it?


----------



## windym300

krandall said:


> Do you mean Noble Gold? We have a forum member with one of their dogs, and she is lovely. (and a talented agility dog)
> 
> I'd stay away (F.A.R) away from Noah's Li'l Ark. Beau's mom got lucky, but they cut a lot of corners.


No, I said Nirvana Havanese.


----------



## windym300

snadella said:


> Thanks Windym300!! that information was really helpful information. I just ched her website and I will contact her soon. Although we would love to have a puppy home as soon as possible, we have a family wedding that we will be attending early January in Texas. I would hate to leave a new puppy to go attend the wedding, so we are planning for late January early Feb. But I will get in touch with her and see if she has any upcoming litters.
> 
> Sunita


Yes, email her so you can get a dialog going. Most of the people in the Havanese show community don't have many litters a year. Also, if I had to go to wedding and wanted a puppy and that was only thing stopping me I know my breeder would totally love and offer to watch it while I went..lol.. Too bad my breeder is 4hrs from Atl..lol.. Lots of them are great friends including my breeder and Nirvana so they will give honest recommendations if they don't have what you are looking for and they know who does. Let me know if you need anymore info and good luck!


----------



## waybrook

There are a number of good breeders in the Alabama area also. Susan Hinz comes to mind. She is Hinz & Co and has a website - I believe she is in Cullman so that would not be a terrible distance for you....for the right puppy.


----------



## snadella

krandall said:


> Do you mean Noble Gold? We have a forum member with one of their dogs, and she is lovely. (and a talented agility dog)
> 
> I'd stay away (F.A.R) away from Noah's Li'l Ark. Beau's mom got lucky, but they cut a lot of corners.


Yes..I meant Noble Gold....Noble world was my kids Montessori school... 
I was in auto typing mode:brick:

I'm trying to contact more than one breeder and meet their dogs and let them see my family and see if they think we are making the right choice...

Thank you all for recommendations on NC and AL breeder, no they are not very far...I will check their websites.

I work full time but my husband works from home (at least for now) and I do have a full time nanny who loves dogs and is home at least 5-6 hrs a day...she has 2 of her own dogs and will be more than happy to dog sit if needed.

Sunita


----------



## krandall

windym300 said:


> No, I said Nirvana Havanese.


I was responding to the OP, who wrote:

"Have you heard of Windyhill Havanese or Noble World ? Both are in Georgia."


----------



## krandall

snadella said:


> Yes..I meant Noble Gold....Noble world was my kids Montessori school...
> I was in auto typing mode:brick:
> 
> I'm trying to contact more than one breeder and meet their dogs and let them see my family and see if they think we are making the right choice...
> 
> Thank you all for recommendations on NC and AL breeder, no they are not very far...I will check their websites.
> 
> I work full time but my husband works from home (at least for now) and I do have a full time nanny who loves dogs and is home at least 5-6 hrs a day...she has 2 of her own dogs and will be more than happy to dog sit if needed.
> 
> Sunita


Ha! Montessori is good too. Both my kids did Montessori.

It sounds like you are set up very well for giving a puppy all the love and attention s/he'll need!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Connie is great, Carol Croop recently moved to Atlanta, her husband's job. She is the new president of the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club. I do know of a couple people who do have puppies if you want to pm me.


----------



## snadella

Becky Chittenden said:


> Connie is great, Carol Croop recently moved to Atlanta, her husband's job. She is the new president of the Southern Magnolia Havanese Club. I do know of a couple people who do have puppies if you want to pm me.


Becky, 
I checked Carol's website they said they are not planning on any new puppies till spring 2013. We are no hurry to get a puppy...but I do want to keep my options open in case we find one we fall in love. I will send you an message, please pass on the info.

Thanks
Sunita


----------

